# What's up with the Tritronics G2's?



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

I haven't looked all that hard, but also haven't noticed them anywhere I travel on the internet and haven't heard any discussions here? Has anyone seen them? I'm going to be in the market for a new collar here shortly and would rather wait to get the new stuff if it's good. Thanks.

-Kristie


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey kristie,

I saw one about a week ago, I train with a TT rep and he has one. Don't know if they are on the open market yet. They are pretty nice, the transmitter is slightly smaller and lighter. The collatr it self is a little bit smaller as well. Best feature and improvement as I see it though is that the collar and transmitter have a charging cradle and can both go from dead to full charge in 2 hours. They have also changed the batteries as well so you can put both on the charger everyday when you get back in and never end up training and have your collar die part way through the day. I may see him training today, I will ask him when/if they are going on the market. Should be anytime I think.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

Kevin Hannah said:


> Hey kristie,
> 
> I saw one about a week ago, I train with a TT rep and he has one. Don't know if they are on the open market yet. They are pretty nice, the transmitter is slightly smaller and lighter. The collatr it self is a little bit smaller as well. Best feature and improvement as I see it though is that the collar and transmitter have a charging cradle and can both go from dead to full charge in 2 hours. They have also changed the batteries as well so you can put both on the charger everyday when you get back in and never end up training and have your collar die part way through the day. I may see him training today, I will ask him when/if they are going on the market. Should be anytime I think.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks, Kevin. I thought the ad said June 2005, so I've been looking for them. If you find out, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Kristie
I think they are out, but you may have to go directly through TT. I just got an info package from them and it seemed to imply that they are on the market as of this month. I think a lot of the retail dealers are trying to close out the old models before pussing the new ones.
Corey


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Kevin,
Could you ask him if the batteries last as long as the ones on the XLS models? And if they'll be offering a car charger also? I also here they're supposed to be waterproof. Is submersible in that equation also? I've been asking around and can't seem to get any answers to these questions.
Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> I haven't looked all that hard, but also haven't noticed them anywhere I travel on the internet and haven't heard any discussions here? Has anyone seen them? I'm going to be in the market for a new collar here shortly and would rather wait to get the new stuff if it's good. Thanks.


As Shayne will be hearing for the next few days. soon come. I sell TT, Dogtra ect. and my rep has been after TT for a month almost every day. These guys are one of the biggest distributors for TT and if they don't have them, no one does. He says to look to the last week oj June or early July. And F.Y.I they should be the same price as the old models. The only concern any of the rep's has is how long the charge will hold. All of the charging in wireless, like an electric toohbrush and transmitter batteries are removable so you can have a spare. Collar and transmitter are cradle chaged and I am not sure about a car charger. We use an inverter for the old style now and will do the same for the new ones.
All functions are one handed and the transmitter is more comfortable in the hand. 
PM me if you need anymore info.

GD


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

*G2 series*

Latest issue of Lions Country catalog says available 1st at Lions Country.
also states available for June delivery.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*G2*

I spoke with someone from Tri Tronics last week, she told me that the G2 will be available in mid July.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

kristie said:


> Kevin Hannah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kristie,
> ...


Hey Kristie,

Trained with him on Sunday and he said that the release date has been pushed back to early August. I was looking at his again on the week end, they are nice. Wish my collar would quit so I could justify a new one.
All the G2 collars will also carry the same price tag as the current pro series collars so I am told.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Hoytman said:


> Kevin,
> Could you ask him if the batteries last as long as the ones on the XLS models? And if they'll be offering a car charger also? I also here they're supposed to be waterproof. Is submersible in that equation also? I've been asking around and can't seem to get any answers to these questions.
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill


Not sure about how long they will hold a charge, but since you can put it back in the cradle every night if you want it doesn't matter as much. I think I heard him mention that they will be selling an adapter for charging in the car, I will ask him this week.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Just talked to TT influentials person. 
Looks like August. They want it to be perfect before shipping.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Just got the new Cabelas cat and the G2 is the only TT collar thay have in there. Don't know if they actually have them in stock or not.
Nothing like a delay to increase the demand.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

There back ordered!!!! I tried today, will be available for delivery 6 to 7 weeks :twisted:


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=353455


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I just orderd releases from TT and I asked about the G2. They laughed :lol:


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

It will be late summer or early fall befor you can get your hands on one I think. Not sure if I would want one of the first few off the line anyway. Give them a few months to work the bugs out.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

i was told the sport series will be out first, then the pro series will follow. also told august.


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I think I will get my Pro 500 rebuilt and look at the G-2's next year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

i got this off of lcsupply.com "NOTE! Tri-tronics has pushed back the delivery date on these new training collars. They anticipate delivery of the sport models mid to late July and the remainder of the models by early August. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause our valued customers."


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Kevin I agree with you 100%. I'd give it maybe 6 months. The people I know who have had prototypes have had a number of difficulties. It is a really nice product that I'd like to have someday but I would NOT get one of the early production models.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoytman said:


> Kevin,
> And if they'll be offering a car charger also?
> Bill


Walmart sells an inverter that plugs into a cigarette lighter type receptacle for $17. We have a couple of them and use them for a variety jobs including recharging the ecollars, radios and cell phones or running a fan. It is an inexpensive option and we are not saddled with a number of different cords.

Russ


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

FYI....we started shipping the new G2 *Sport* series to our customers TODAY!!!

The Pro and Field series are not expected to be ready until mid-August (or later :? ).


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

My training partner tested a prototype G2, which lasted all of 3 days. His report for TT was very brief - 'it stunk.' 

Great ideas, but the prototype was the worst we've had.


----------

